

Create Cordova apps for iOS with an improved Webview engine - openmaze
http://blog.ludei.com/build-phonegap-cordova-apps-using-the-wkwebview-right-now/

======
openmaze
These guys have an incredible performance: [http://blog.ludei.com/cocoonjs-
announces-webview-for-ios-8-p...](http://blog.ludei.com/cocoonjs-announces-
webview-for-ios-8-publish-wkwebview-powered-standalone-apps/)

It's x23 faster than iOS' webkit in the Octane 2.0 tests!

